# Code of Ethics



## msmorrison603 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can help me out? I was just wondering about something, if you know of a physician or billing service that is not following the code of ethics and is fraudulently billing who should this be reported to? 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 2, 2010)

If Medicare is involved then you go to the OIG, they have an online means of reporting fraud go to oig.hhs.gov.  If there is no Medicare involvement the you can go to your state attorney general office or the state board of healing arts for physicians.


----------

